# cooking abroad



## unpsycho (Sep 18, 2010)

I was wondering what the best websites or organizations to look into to find cooking jobs in other countries.  I've been a chef in st. paul/mpls. for 5 years and am desperately looking for a new place(country) to learn new skills and techniques from different cultures.  Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you speak any other languages? Some countries are reluctant to hire "outsiders" over their own, especially French. People complain of Mexicans stealing jobs............................well it works both ways ha ha! Most of my comrades got jobs abroad because they knew somebody who knew somebody, you know how that works. But here are some bookmarks I have.

http://www.cha-international.com/Employment-Opportunities

http://www.concorde-hotels.com/en/HR/alertes.aspx

http://jobs.chefsemployment.com/jobfind.php

https://job.nh-hotels.com/candidato/ofertas/portada.asp


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I was fortunate enough many ,many years ago to work in France in a 3 star  hotel in Nice  It was pure hell, but did I learn technique. There was only 1 other person who spoke english, that was the owners wife..In those days it was the true brigade system.a week at each station about 12 hous a day. I got so good at turning vegetables and cutting mushrooms out of bliss potatoes, that I could do it in my sleep . It all paid off when I came back to the states.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

http://relaischateaux.profils.org/Web/Accueil.aspx?NoLangue=2


----------

